# Sub Floor under porch floor?



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

I hate loosing jobs that I want. I have not lost it yet, but my customer asked me what sub-floor I was putting under my decking! 

I responded pressure treated floor joists, even after explaining plywood does not not being in this application. 

I've scoured online for some specifications and I cannot find any, maybe because it is not something that is done.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Why would you lose the job because you are building it correctly? The porch decking is thick enough that you wouldn't need a subfloor anyway, right?


----------



## essrmo (May 2, 2007)

waterproof deck?


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

Roofcheck said:


> I hate loosing jobs that I want. I have not lost it yet, but my customer asked me what sub-floor I was putting under my decking!
> 
> I responded pressure treated floor joists, even after explaining plywood does not not being in this application.
> 
> I've scoured online for some specifications and I cannot find any, maybe because it is not something that is done.


????? What's the job????


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I believe there were appplications that called for plywood and even roll roofing prior to the installation of porch floor. Im sure those spec'd were outdated and old news. You dont want that job anyway.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

essrmo said:


> waterproof deck?


What does that look like when you're punching nails through it to secure the flooring.

...unless where now talking about "floating floors" outside !? :blink:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Subfloor on a deck is very undesirable - decreases air circulation and traps moisture.


----------

